# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  Un saludo

## focosolar24.com

Hola, 
Soy nuevo en el foro y solo quería saludarles. Espero poder aportar a este Foro tan interesante y variado. 
Saludos.

----------

